# Smokey Mountains



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

My wife left for Iraq and I want to get the kids away from the house after school lets out. So, we are going to the Smokey Mountains this June with some friends and I am asking for you help in choosing a kid friendly campground that you would recommend. We will have 3 campers - all about 32' and the kids range from 6-11 years old. We wanted to stay at Deep Creek National Park in order to be close to the tubing & Bryson City, but Deep Creek does not take reservations and they only have a few spots that hold campers over 25 feet. Rather not take the chance on a maybe.









Is there a campground that you recommed us using? It's hard to make a choice just using the internet







- would much rather have a fellow Outbackers recommendation.....

Trees and big spaces would be nice......

Thanks in advance....


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

Smoky Bear

Not sure if this is near where you are looking but it's nice


----------



## slivengo (Apr 13, 2004)

White Buffalo said:


> My wife left for Iraq and I want to get the kids away from the house after school lets out. So, we are going to the Smokey Mountains this June with some friends and I am asking for you help in choosing a kid friendly campground that you would recommend. We will have 3 campers - all about 32' and the kids range from 6-11 years old. We wanted to stay at Deep Creek National Park in order to be close to the tubing & Bryson City, but Deep Creek does not take reservations and they only have a few spots that hold campers over 25 feet. Rather not take the chance on a maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Pridervresort.com

We go every summer over the 4th for the week and in the fall. We have kids from 6 to 14 and they all love the place. It is about 45min drive to Bryson City and 1 hr to whitewater. Very close to see Elk (this is really cool!). The folks that run the place are great. Good fishing, pool, hot tub, just about everything a person needs. Location is good.


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well the staying close to deep creek might be a little difficult. I have stayed in the state park both times we went, and it was OK but they are a little slack on things to do. Once you ride the tubes a few times it gets boring. You might want to consider going to Cherokee. We just went to Cherokee last week for spring break. There seemed to be a few more things to do. The fishing for one if you like that sort of thing. We stayed at Yogi in the smokies. This is a Jellystone franchise campground. The campground is going through a management change right now so some things are a little run down. With that said they are working very hard on improvements. While we were there they were working on pad improvements and replacing/adding a concession stand and the pool was drained for much needed repairs. I think they will be a much better campground by this summer, and the programs they have for the family and kids usually are fun.

One other note when you are in Cherokee you are only about 20 minutes from the Nantahala river and the Nantahala Outdoor Center. This is one place you will really want to check out. They have rafting, mountain bike rentals, and several other guided outdoor activities.


----------



## ranier1315 (Jan 4, 2008)

Well the staying close to deep creek might be a little difficult. I have stayed in the state park both times we went, and it was OK but they are a little slack on things to do. Once you ride the tubes a few times it gets boring. You might want to consider going to Cherokee. We just went to Cherokee last week for spring break. There seemed to be a few more things to do. The fishing for one if you like that sort of thing. We stayed at Yogi in the smokies. This is a Jellystone franchise campground. The campground is going through a management change right now so some things are a little run down. With that said they are working very hard on improvements. While we were there they were working on pad improvements and replacing/adding a concession stand and the pool was drained for much needed repairs. I think they will be a much better campground by this summer, and the programs they have for the family and kids usually are fun.

One other note when you are in Cherokee you are only about 20 minutes from the Nantahala river and the Nantahala Outdoor Center. This is one place you will really want to check out. They have rafting, mountain bike rentals, and several other guided outdoor activities.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

mons02035 said:


> Smoky Bear
> 
> Not sure if this is near where you are looking but it's nice


*X2*

Smokey Bear is a good choice. We are having our Southeastern Fall Rally there and they are bending over backwards to please us. I have been told they do that to all of their guests. Very nice people. Highly rated campground and close, but not to close, by all the action.

Leon


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Can't help you w/the campground but wanted to say thank you to you and your family for the sacrifices you are making for our country


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Crawfish said:


> Smoky Bear
> 
> Not sure if this is near where you are looking but it's nice


*X2*

Smokey Bear is a good choice. We are having our Southeastern Fall Rally there and they are bending over backwards to please us. I have been told they do that to all of their guests. Very nice people. Highly rated campground and close, but not to close, by all the action.

Leon








[/quote]
2x


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

mons02035 said:


> Smoky Bear
> 
> Not sure if this is near where you are looking but it's nice


That must be a nice one. There is an Ouback 5'er in their pictures of the campground.


----------



## Chacfamily (May 15, 2006)

We camped at Smokey Mountain Jellystone/Gatlinburg (Yogi's) last July. Very wooded and shady campground. The sites were close together (closer than we like) but it had a more private feel as the fire pit area was to the back of the camper and streamside, so you were not looking at all the campers...pretty relaxing actually. There was also quite a bit for the kids to do, but I have to say, with our campsite being right on the stream, that is where the girls spent most of their time. It's supposed to be a prime spot to find arrowheads, so thats what a lot of the kids did. Clean bathhouse and friendly staff.

Have fun!


----------



## rms0726ea (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the tips guys, I will call them tommorow and check availability. Has anyone had any experience with Adventureboud Campground formerly known as Crazy Horse? Here's the link:

http://www.abgatlinburg.com/Gatlinburg-camping-sites.html


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

White Buffalo said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys, I will call them tommorow and check availability. Has anyone had any experience with Adventureboud Campground formerly known as Crazy Horse? Here's the link:
> 
> http://www.abgatlinburg.com/Gatlinburg-camping-sites.html


Adventure Bound is a great campground but as you can tell by the name, they have changed hands. They can tend to be a little pricey but they have a very large nice pool, water bogan slide, activities for the kids (story time, pond for fishing, crafts, etc but a charge for most now), and creek runs thru the park. I think some of the sites are also full hookup and maybe cable so they do have all the extras. They are also off of the beaten and worn path from Gatlinburg being in a less busy area and somewhat wooded area which we really liked. Some of the Pigeon Forge / Gatlinburg CG's are mere parking lots and pretty noisy.

Just my 2cents.

Carmen


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

Nathan said:


> Smoky Bear
> 
> Not sure if this is near where you are looking but it's nice


That must be a nice one. There is an Ouback 5'er in their pictures of the campground.








[/quote]

Never been here before BUT THIS IS WHERE THE FALL RALLY WILL BE!







I think this just might be close to Adventure Bound.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

campingnut18 said:


> Smoky Bear
> 
> Not sure if this is near where you are looking but it's nice


That must be a nice one. There is an Ouback 5'er in their pictures of the campground.








[/quote]

Never been here before BUT THIS IS WHERE THE FALL RALLY WILL BE!







I think this just might be close to Adventure Bound.
[/quote]

Adventure Bound, Yogi Bear, and SmokyBear are all within a 1/2 mile of each other on the same road.

Adventure bound has all the activities, but that place can become a Circus on busy weekends.
They rent these peddle cars that turn unsupervised kids into hellions and make walking around the CG a risky proposition.

SmokyBear is very small and very quiet.

Never stayed at Yogi's yet.


----------

